# 66 to 67 GTO fender differences



## tonkatoy72 (Mar 11, 2018)

Hi, I am trying to find out what is different between 66 and 67 GTO fender! I thought they were interchangable, but when I look at the aftermarket sites they have different part numbers for 66 and 67. I have a 66 GTO and a guy is selling 2 new in the box 67 fenders from Ames. I can't find any staight forward info on what is different. the Ames site says they will both need work around the headlight area?? I would rather find rust free origionals, but here in the northeast thats not going too well.. Any info is appreciated. Thank you, Dave


----------



## 64GTOConvertible (Aug 28, 2016)

http://www.gtoforum.com/f50/66-67-front-fenders-difference-23818/


----------



## GTOJUNIOR (Aug 7, 2011)

What everyone doesn't seem to take note of is the forward/front header extension tab on the fenders.
The '66 Grill Header Panel was in basic terms an "I" while the '67 was a "T" the top portion of each Header Panel differ in size and contour.
If you have your old '66 Fenders you will need to carefully cut off the Header Extensions that are welded on the fenders and transplant them onto the '67.
Then it's just a matter of trim/emblem mounting holes.


----------



## 64GTOConvertible (Aug 28, 2016)

You could just change to the much better looking '67 nose... >


----------



## GTOJUNIOR (Aug 7, 2011)

Hey now...


----------



## tonkatoy72 (Mar 11, 2018)

Thank you GTOJUNIOR and 64GTOConvertible for your replies. So if it is just that small piece at the header panel that is the only difference then it shouldn't be that bad to make the 67's fit. Personally I would like to have the 66 grille surround with the 67 mesh grilles!! Thanks again


----------



## GTOJUNIOR (Aug 7, 2011)

Anyone with good cutting/welding skills could handle the extension replacement.
Here is the smaller '66 piece up-close, These need to be carefully removed from your old fenders.


----------

